# Any One Got A Prs10?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just wondered what the PRS10 was like and how it compares with a CWC G10?

The PRS10 looks a nice watch for the money, is the movement a good one?

Ta.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't know.................think it is a 2 jewel Swiss quartz!!??, but it's an acrylic, whereas Roy's is mineral. Be interested in what anyone thinks of it!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon the PRS10 will be a good watch considering where it comes from. I just wanted to know how it compares with the "original"?

Not that it matters, I have some more American watches to buy first.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I've just received a CWC from t'ebay. I'll have to do a comparison between it and my PRS10. It looks a lot better now the crystal has been cleaned with polywatch and elbow grease and the moldy NATO strap has been replaced.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I know about the Hamiltons, but why doesn't someone do a G10 with mechanical movement!?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I know about the Hamiltons, but why doesn't someone do a G10 with mechanical movement!?


CWC did, in the 1970's, much like the Hamilton. Same tonneau shaped case. movement out through the front affair.

Foggy


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> I know about the Hamiltons, but why doesn't someone do a G10 with mechanical movement!?


 The other place will be


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think 'Crusader' is doing a PRS10 review 'over there'

Jason


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Griff said:


> I know about the Hamiltons, but why doesn't someone do a G10 with mechanical movement!?


 Eddie has plans for the PRS-10 with a mechanical movement.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The CWC G10 is one watch that noone ever has a bad word about. Over and over again the subject of the G10 movement comes up.

I've found this excellent contribution by one of our members on another forum. Well worth a visit and I suspect, if you don,t already have one, you will soon be getting one!

Any advances on nine jewels?

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6210


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

I'm glad I'm not on my own









I found my self counting them









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

Nice one.









As you and I always knew, the G10 is a fine watch. Just as the MOD requested.

I'm glad I have one.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> The CWC G10 is one watch that noone ever has a bad word about. Over and over again the subject of the G10 movement comes up.
> 
> I've found this excellent contribution by one of our members on another forum. Well worth a visit and I suspect, if you don,t already have one, you will soon be getting one!
> 
> ...


 Not nine jewels....................7 I think!!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes 7 Jewels in these.


----------

